# FS different types of rams and plants



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Selling:
-6 German Blue Rams 5.00 each On hold
-4 German Balloon Blue Rams 6.00 each On hold
-2 German Gold Rams 5.00 each On hold

many plants that require low lightings..5.00ea a bag.

First come first serve, pick up ONLY.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

You have PM....You wouldn't happen to have a 5 gallon for sale would ya? Ruffly how old are the fish/big?


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

updated bump.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Can u pm me your address and phone number. Maybe I can come tonight


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Rajan said:


> Can u pm me your address and phone number. Maybe I can come tonight


pmed sent.


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

What kinds of plants do you have?


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

smash said:


> What kinds of plants do you have?


hydro, lotus, vals and other plants that i forgot the name of.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpty bump


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

You have a PM


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpty bump


----------



## Tychevelle (Dec 17, 2010)

got any pics ?


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

the pictures for the electric blue ram is my avatar and the rest you can find them at Canadian Aquatics.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

haven't bump for sometime. Bump.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Electric Blue Rams and Longfin German Blue Rams are all sold.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

All fish are now on hold.


----------

